# question on signs and pedigree



## yankee_minis (Nov 30, 2007)

May I send you links to a mare and two stallions with pictures and pedigrees? One combination produced a dwarf and the other did not. I can't post here who they are because I don't own the stallions.

Thanks


----------



## Arion Mgmt (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes just email by PM or email me to [email protected]

John


----------

